# Im flippin' excited!



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

*I got some Spice Girl tickets! Yahoooooo! 

I cant wait! 

Anyone else going?  Or want to go? 

x*


----------



## kitten1 (Jan 1, 2007)

Sparkles, are you really 28?? Or 12??


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

OOOOH I'd love to go 

I've go tickets a week tomorrow to see that spiritualist guy off the telly - Tony somebody. My friend just pulled out unexpectedly and I reckon I'll have to go on my own now


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Kitten       Hope you have a good time Sparkly     

Emmalottie, Is it Tony Stockwell you are going to see?

Tina xx


----------



## Banana Girl (Aug 9, 2005)

Well if we are talking about exciting gigs..

*I got my Sex Pistols Tickets !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Tina xx said:


> Emmalottie, Is it Tony Stockwell you are going to see?
> Tina xx


Thats him


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

He is supposed to be really good, my mum would kill for tickets to see him   

Tina xx


----------



## ZoeP (Feb 10, 2004)

I've been trying to get Spice Girl tickets as well.  More for my niece than me though


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Of course it is Zoe, I had a friend in school that had tickets to see PJ & Duncan (ant & dec) and told everyone that is was so she could take her boyfriends little sister    

Tina xx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

I forced my niece to come and see s club 7 with me


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

It's all coming out now


----------



## girlie (Jan 17, 2007)

Emmalottie said:


> I forced my niece to come and see s club 7 with me


I loved them!!!!!!!!! I made dh come and see Westlife with me!!!!!!!!


----------



## Banana Girl (Aug 9, 2005)

Dh wouldnt even listen to Duran Duran today, I was sent out of the room so DD didnt have to suffer it.



Emmalottie said:


> [


I've go tickets a week tomorrow to see that spiritualist guy off the telly - Tony somebody. My friend just pulled out unexpectedly and I reckon I'll have to go on my own now
[/quote]


Tina xx said:


> He is supposed to be really good, my mum would kill for tickets to see him
> 
> Tina xx


Don't want to be a buttinski but if you still have a spare ticket EL, Tinas mother might be spared a prison sentence!


----------



## Flutterbye™ (Feb 9, 2006)

lol!!

ive just got 30 seconds to mars tickets!! woop woop! im taking my sister to see them!! cant wait!! he is sooooooo dreamy










cant wait!! xx

took our caitlin to see busted when she was 4 lmao!! she was like...can we go home now!! im like nooooo!! mmmmm Maaaattt!! haha!! but she was more interested in Mcfly than Busted!!

Lets hope she enjoys these more!!

xx


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

*oooh, ive started a groupie thread! *



kitten1 said:


> Sparkles, are you really 28?? Or 12??


*
I AM 28 and proud!  They are/were (arguably) the most famous girl band in history! So i wanna be there!

For those that do want to go, and dont want to admit it (  ) ticketmaster still have some seats left for Sunday 13th Jan i think...........well they did half an hour ago anyway!

Even DH is a bit excited!  He said he 'might' come! Im going to give my sister a ticket for her christmas present, so i might have a ticket spare!  ass i got 4 *



girlie said:


> I made dh come and see Westlife with me!!!!!!!!


*Ive seen Westlife loads of times    DH wont come to them though so i go with SIL and swoon and dribble all night!  JT was sooooo good at the o2, im hoping this concert will be just as good if not better! Got central seats too and not the ones high in the sky either! ) Im soooooooo excited! Not sure how im going to keep it from my sister for that long! *


----------



## ZoeP (Feb 10, 2004)

got my tickets woooooohoooooooo lol.  18th January, another new date.  A girlie night out, will have to dig out my old cd and look see if there is a new one.

what date are you going Sparkles?

xx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

FLUTTERBY - THAT MAN IS JUST

*SENSATIONAL*​


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Had to take lil bro to see Spice Girls the first time around.  My mum had to bribe me a load of money and concert tickets to see Greenday.  I believe she also fitted the bill for the counselling I had to undergo afterwards too  

T xx


----------



## kitten1 (Jan 1, 2007)

I would far rather be going to see Foo Fighters next month personally!!

But, as Im rather large now and I would have to be in the pit for the Foos, I can't go!!!     SIL is going tho.............     

Give me Dave Grohl anyday!!!


----------



## lou29 (Dec 5, 2006)

I can beat you all.... I'm going to see TAKE THAT!!! in Dec!!!! 
Lou.


----------



## Banana Girl (Aug 9, 2005)

Hmm
I prefer The Sex Pistols personally.
Though Take That and The Pistols on the same bill, that would be FAB!


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Emmalottie ~ I went to see Tony earlier in the year, he is Fab. So down to earth and funny.
My Grandad came through  

I ain't going to a gig this year, but going to see American Football at Wembley on 27th Oct


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

OOOH Shellebelle - thats exciting.

My ex partner often comes through when I go to these things. Its odd as he always does with them first saying about a smell of wood. He was a furniture maker and I have some nice things he made for me so I always know its him


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

ZoeP said:


> got my tickets woooooohoooooooo lol. 18th January, another new date. A girlie night out, will have to dig out my old cd and look see if there is a new one.
> 
> what date are you going Sparkles?
> 
> xx


*2nd January! Cant wait!

Oooh, everyone has got some exciting concerts/shows lined up havent they?

Ems, ive seen a show like that too - it was good 

x
*


----------



## ZoeP (Feb 10, 2004)

you'll have to update on here when you've been Sparkles and let me know how it was.  I hope you know all the words to the songs


----------



## Flutterbye™ (Feb 9, 2006)

Emmalottie said:


> FLUTTERBY - THAT MAN IS JUST
> 
> *SENSATIONAL*​


tell me about it... the whole gig i will be undressing him with my eyes... Emma... want more ?!










lol x x x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Is it spice girls Tonight


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

*OMG! Dizzi - you remembered! 

Im sooo flippin' excited! Im panicing a bit about the parking as i wasnt able to get a parking ticket online for the 02 - wondering where on earth we'll park if there are no spaces!

Anyway, will worry about then we get there! Im under strict instructions to sit down for most of it! 

Will report back afterwards 

Sparkles xx*


----------



## Banana Girl (Aug 9, 2005)

Well I hope its better than the Sex Pistols.
They were a serious let down


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

*

OMG, it was amazing!!!! The best part was that David Beckham was there (swoon ) and i was just soo excited to be in the same room as him!  Kept looking his way instead of the stage!  The show was brilliant though, and was the best ive seen (and thats saying something! ) - really entertaining and even DH enjoyed it cos they had all the breakdancing dancers and stuff the men like! We also saw kimberly from the x factor, brian dowling and narinda from BB and adele silva. Quite an eventful evening for me! 

Zoe - im sure you will have a fabulous time  

Sparkles xx*


----------

